# Και το Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας 2012 απονέμεται στον...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Σε μερικές ώρες αναμένεται η ανακοίνωση για την απονομή του φετινού Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας. «Φαβορί» θεωρείται ο Ιάπωνας Χαρούκι Μουρακάμι.

Φαβορί; Από ποιον;

Μα φυσικά, από τα μεγάλα στοιχηματζίδικα. Περιμένοντας, μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ στη συνημμένη λίστα ποιους παίζει ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα γραφεία (και να αναρωτηθείτε πόσων γνωρίζετε το έργο).


Edit: Φυσικά, όπως η ζωή, έτσι και το στοιχηματζίδικο προχώρησε, αλλά μπορείτε να δείτε τη λίστα στο συνημμένο πιντιέφι (που είχα σκεφτεί να πάρω...).

View attachment Ladbrokes LitBets2012.pdf


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Αν ο Μπομπ Ντύλαν της λίστας είναι ο αοιδός, τότε γνωρίζουμε το έργο του. Το μουσικό.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2012)

Θα πω μια γνώμη, αναγνωρίζοντας ευθύς εξ αρχής ότι ο κατάλογος δεν μπορεί να σταθεί από την πλευρά της λογοτεχνικής κριτικής και της παγκόσμιας αποδοχής του έργου των συγγραφέων (αλλά τι περισσότερο να περιμένει κανείς από στοιχηματζήδικα;). Μ' αρέσει ο Μουρακάμι, αλλά προηγούνται άλλοι. Η εποχή --και η ηλικία-- επιβάλλουν να δοθεί προτεραιότητα στους πραγματικά μεγάλους: Κούντερα, Πύντσον, Ροθ. Στόππαρντ και Μάργκαρετ Άτγουντ λίγο πιο πίσω. Και Οζ. Ο Τζούλιαν Μπαρνς είναι σε ηλικία που μπορεί να περιμένει. Αλλά εκείνος που δεν μπορεί να περιμένει, και λόγω ηλικίας και λόγω επερχομένων στροβιλισμών στην περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα, είναι ο μεγάλος Άδωνης. Μακάρι οι αρμόδιοι να κάνουν το τολμηρό βήμα.

Εκείνοι που δεν τους πάω καθόλου είναι κάτι αμφιβόλου αξίας δευτεροκλασάτοι, κάτι Ισμαήλ Κανταρέ, για παράδειγμα. Ο δικός μας ο Αλεξάκης καλός μεν, αλλά για Νόμπελ, για σταθείτε βρε παιδιά... Ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο συναρπαστικός, αλλά το έχει δηλώσει κι ο ίδιος με αυτεπίγνωση ότι συγγραφέας δεν είναι. Αμ, το άλλο; Άκουσον άκουσον: Γεβγένι Γεφτουσένκο! Πού τον βρήκανε αυτόν; Ζει ακόμα; Ποιανού εγκεφάλου ιδέα ήτανε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Και κουίζ στον Γκάρντιαν για την αναμονή (μαζί με πασατέμπο)...

(Έχασα δύο... ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Και ενδιαφέρον επίσημο σάιτ.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 11, 2012)

Τις ίδιες πιθανότητες με τον Γεφτουσένκο, βλέπω, δίνουν και στην Ούρσουλα ΛεΓκεν (ΛεΓκουΐν, δηλαδή). Δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου κι ας έριχνε τον Πύντσον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Marinos said:


> ... κι ας έριχνε τον Πύντσον.


!!! mg: !!!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και κουίζ στον Γκάρντιαν για την αναμονή (μαζί με πασατέμπο)...
> 
> (Έχασα δύο... ).



Παρηγορήσου, έχασα τρία.

You scored 7 out of a possible 10
Good, but a Booker rather than a Nobel
 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marinos (Oct 11, 2012)

Ε, δεν έχουμε που δεν έχουμε πια ελπίδες οι πυντσονικοί τόσα χρόνια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

...Κινέζο συγγραφέα Μο Γιαν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Ποιος είναι ο Μο Γιάν;

Ερώτηση που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο σε κάποιο μέρος του κόσμου με την ανακοίνωση του νομπελίστα :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Oct 11, 2012)

Στον Κινέζο συγγραφέα Μο Γιαν απονεμήθηκε το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2012

edit: Φυσικά με πρόλαβε ο Δόκτωρ, με μπολντ και με απ' όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Στα ελληνικά έχει εκδοθεί το μυθιστόρημά του Οι μπαλάντες του σκόρδου (Καστανιώτης 2006, μετ. Μιχ. Μακρόπουλος)


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Κάπως καλύτερα δηλαδή από περιπτώσεις που δεν είχαν εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Φυσικά με πρόλαβε ο Δόκτωρ, με μπολντ και με απ' όλα.


Ε, είναι καλύτερα ταχύτερα και τα σουηδικά μου, φαίνεται... :)

Μπα, και οι τρεις αναρτήσεις μαζί είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Και τώρα, θα περιμένουμε τις αναλύσεις του Κώστα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και κουίζ στον Γκάρντιαν για την αναμονή (μαζί με πασατέμπο)...
> 
> (Έχασα δύο... ).



Βρήκα 7 και το ένα ήταν στην τύχη (το 9) 
Μόνο για τα 5 πρώτα ήμουν σίγουρος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ποιος είναι ο Μο Γιάν;


Αφού ρωτάς εσύ, δεν είναι ντροπή να ρωτήσω κι εγώ... πραγματικά ποιος είναι; (ξέρω, ξέρω, το γουγκλε είναι φίλος μου και θέλει το καλό μου).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι, από τους λογοτέχνες νομπελίστες του 21ου αιώνα, ήξερα μόνο τον Παμούκ και τον Πίντερ (εννοώ πριν πάρουν το βραβείο).


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Eγώ από του 21ου αιώνα ήξερα από πριν τους έξι, κι αυτό μάλλον γιατί παλιότερα είχα συνδρομή στη Γκράντα (οι τέσσερεις ήταν της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας).


----------

